# !!!HELP!!! Sno-Way or Homesteader or Suborbanite or Snowbear



## cjthse (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey folks,
Ok, so heres my deal. I am a 19 year old college student and I ran a lawn service all thru High school and i have had alot of my customers ask me every year if i will do snow removal. So i know almost nothing about plowing or which plow is best for what.
My vehicle is a 2002 Chevy Trailblazer 4x4 with a 4.2L v6. 
I'm debating between one of the 2 smallest sno-way plows,
the homesteader, suburbanite, or i know i'm goin to get laughed at... the snowbear.

I live around Indianapolis, In so i definitely wouldnt be using the plow all that much. I would prob do maybe 10 or so drives and a couple of smaller lots every time it snowed enough...

any help would be great!!!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

do a search...anything you get will work better than a shovel...

the snowbear works well for what it was designed for.. no experiece with the snoway to comment..but for about a grand for a SB, you can't go wrong IMO

The SB doesn't get a lot of respect here for sure (mostly by members that have never used it...or are comparing it to more commercial plows) ...but we have a solid following of satisfied owners.

I would buy another SB in a heartbeat

Paul


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a snoway plow and am very pleased with it. The downpreasure feature makes back dragging a dream when you are doing residentials. 

If you are looking to continue in the lawn/snow plowing business and are considering adding more people to your customer base I would suggest looking into getting a truck 1/2 ton truck at the very least and then the plow of your choice.

This year you could consider getting a good snow blower to keep your overhead costs low since you only have 10 driveways. You could always then sub out the small commercial lots.

Don't get me wrong you can get a small blade for the trailblazer and get the job done but, if you want to get serious about the business save yourself a little money up front. There's a reason why you don't see a whole lot of guys clearing commercial lots with SUVs. (no offense to those that plow with SUVs)

I see you’re around the Indy area, I live on the southeast side so if you would like to check out my plow or have any other questions feel free to pm me. Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Spend the extra money and get the snoway.Sno bear is for drivesways only just get a snoway I have one and it is the way to go.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## cjthse (Dec 23, 2006)

WildRidge;340996 said:


> I have a snoway plow and am very pleased with it. The downpreasure feature makes back dragging a dream when you are doing residentials.
> 
> If you are looking to continue in the lawn/snow plowing business and are considering adding more people to your customer base I would suggest looking into getting a truck 1/2 ton truck at the very least and then the plow of your choice.
> 
> ...


Wildridge, Thanks, you prob have a good point with the suv. Although I've heard around that the trailblazer doesnt make a bad smaller plowing truck b/c it is suprisingly heavy for its size. The past couple years I have been doing the jobs with a snowblower.so i think i'm ready to move up


----------



## cjthse (Dec 23, 2006)

Rcgm;341005 said:


> Spend the extra money and get the snoway.Sno bear is for drivesways only just get a snoway I have one and it is the way to go.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Brad, thanks I notice your a colts fan. Go Horse. Do you live in the Indy area? Is it worth it to invest in a snoway seeing that we dont get all that much snow a season?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

cjthse;341061 said:


> Brad, thanks I notice your a colts fan. Go Horse. Do you live in the Indy area? Is it worth it to invest in a snoway seeing that we dont get all that much snow a season?


cjthse,

I would agree with Brad, buy a Sno-Way. Covered with the industry's leading commercial warranty, 5 years on structural components and 2 years on electrical/hydraulic components, you will have a plow that will last you years and certainly outperform comparable brands for the same type of application.

Happy Holidays,


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Buy a Sno Way!!*

Buy a Sno Way and you won't be sorry. It is awesome!! I have one on my Ranger and it is the perfect match!!


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Brad or Cjthse, If either one of you are interested in some more work around the Indianapolis area let me know! I could use another one or two reliable trucks. I have everything from a large commercial lot, A handful of small businesses, HOA Communities and Residential Driveways. 

- Joe


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Pearcelawn - How does the Ranger handle the weight? Did you have to crank the t-bars or add Timbrens? I have an 01 Edge with the 4.0 Auto and would like to hang a plow in the near future.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

one nice thing cj on any brand plow if you buy one this year and trade trucks nect your you can still use the same plow and just buy new mounts im thinking getting a snow bear I have a geo tracker not many choices: hay toby when you guys going to come out with a mount for a geo tracker?


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

corey1977;341530 said:


> one nice thing cj on any brand plow if you buy one this year and trade trucks nect your you can still use the same plow and just buy new mounts im thinking getting a snow bear I have a geo tracker not many choices: hay toby when you guys going to come out with a mount for a geo tracker?


I have an old 94 tracker. I was looking at the SnowBear too. I does list a mount kit for the tracker. Please post how the tracker pushes. It is a very capable vehicle in the snow.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would look at a blizzard 680LT or a 720LT. They make a snoway look like a joke.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

out of the suburbanite, homesteader, snowbear, or sno-way, I'd at least go with the sno-way if you plan on doing a lot of residentials. Like mentioned above, the downpressure is amazing! I have a 6' 8'' on my ranger and it's a perfect match.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Ebay still has the unique Snowbear Flexblade (poly moldboard) available at a couple of places (search on Flexblade). Unique in that it attaches to a 2" front hitch, if you can bolt one on your vehicle. Plow setup weighs about 300 lbs (plus whatever your hitch weighs).
You do have to get out to manually change the angle, but after a while you need to get out of the heat for a few seconds anyway. ;-)

Works for me... remember this pic from last year?

http://www.hunterfamilypics.net/images/other stuff/jeepstuff/plow005.jpg


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Once you see the Sno Way downforce in action you will love it. Hydraulics are fast, reliable and so far have never frozen up even in -35 weather. And best of all even at 70MPH on the highway there is now bounce since there are no chains slapping around. You will not be disapointed with the Sno Way.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a tm 6.5 meyers plow


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Trailblazer*



cjthse;340900 said:


> Hey folks,
> Ok, so heres my deal. I am a 19 year old college student and I ran a lawn service all thru High school and i have had alot of my customers ask me every year if i will do snow removal. So i know almost nothing about plowing or which plow is best for what.
> My vehicle is a 2002 Chevy Trailblazer 4x4 with a 4.2L v6.
> I'm debating between one of the 2 smallest sno-way plows,
> ...


Old post but I'll respond anyway. I installed a Fisher Homesteader on my '04 Trailblazer after researching all of the available plows for that vehicle. For me, it was the best price for performance. It backdrags great with a hydraulic locking feature and swings side-side as fast as you'd ever want. You should have no trouble with a lightweight plow on your TB.

Are you sure it's a V6? Mine's a 4.2L I6. I didn't know they offered a 4.2L V engine...


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

If you are a student i'll guess you only have a certain budget. I have a SnowBear and its all you will need. Yes it gets bashed by people who have never used it, and thats why....they never used it or seen it in action. It is very affordable and it will surprise you with what it can do!! My guess is that you are not looking at doing this for years if you are in college. So go with a SB. You can't go wrong. It is light weight about 208LB. and around $1000.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

mreamer;341232 said:


> Pearcelawn - How does the Ranger handle the weight? Did you have to crank the t-bars or add Timbrens? I have an 01 Edge with the 4.0 Auto and would like to hang a plow in the near future.


i had an 05 and my couzin has an 06 they dropless then my new 150 dose the only thing is get a limited slip rear end. cuz if those goodyears could talk they wouldnt be happy. the butt gets real light u probably already know that thou u feel it in the rain


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

mreamer;341232 said:


> Pearcelawn - How does the Ranger handle the weight? Did you have to crank the t-bars or add Timbrens? I have an 01 Edge with the 4.0 Auto and would like to hang a plow in the near future.


I guess it has been a while since I have checked this thread. Sorry for the serious delay in answering.

I couldn't be happier with every aspect of the Sno Way/ Ranger combination. I put a couple of tube sands in the back and that was all that was needed. The front end handled the weight very well. Since it is already summer and the season is done I am happy to report no damage or ill effects on the truck from plowing. I did 40 resi's and two lots with it.

I hope this helps and if you want some more info just reply here or send me a p.m. and I will be glad to answer everything honestly.


----------

